

Tokyo Hackers - nittwerp

Does anyone know of any interesting technical meetups in the Tokyo area?  Alternatively, is anyone interested in starting one? I've checked out the local Perl Monger groups, but they don't seem very active. It doesn't have to be anything formal, I'm just interested in meeting any hackers in the Tokyo/Yokohama area to talk about tech related stuff, brainstorm new ideas, etc.
======
gcheong
When I lived there ,the Tokyo PC Users group was about the closest thing I
found. I don't know how active they are now but it might be a good place to
make some connections to other groups. You may also investigate what Ruby
groups exist as the creator of that language is Japanese.

Edit: Here is the link to the group's website:
<http://www.tokyopc.org/index.php> They do seem like they are still quite
active since I last attended (over six years ago).

~~~
gcheong
There are some links to other user groups from the tpc site as well. Notably
the Tokyo Linux Users Group and Ringo (mac users group).

------
upandbeyond
Tokyo Linux Users Group (TLUG) has monthly meetings, and is a great way to
meet like-minded people. They also have an active mailing list which you can
subscribe to. <http://www.tlug.jp/>

Ninjava has infrequent meetings and is more developer focused than TLUG.
<http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ninjava/>

------
atarashi
I'm also in Tokyo, and I'd love to attend one of these.

This is the only one I know about, but its primarily about functional
programming. <http://www.starling-software.com/en/tsac.html>

------
mantas
I'm living in Tokyo area since summer. And in more than 4 months I have been
to google engine event only. Havent heard about any english-speaking groups
meetups.. There're some Japanese-speaking groups though.

------
jbm
I'm in Tokyo too - would love to meet up with you guys sometime. ideas at
jawaad mahmood [!do/t] com

------
veritgo
I'm in the Tokyo area and interested, but am a mere wannabe hacker. jon at
kurami dot com

------
bargle
Try starting with IRC. irc.freenode.net channel #metatokyo

